# Applying for Spouse Visa, as I get Carer's Allowance...



## abidshaz (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi. I got married 2 months ago. Got bk to the uk 1 month ago. Since ive been back Ive been kind of stressed out trying to find a job, as I know i need 6 months payslips b4 i can apply for my wife's spouse visa. Plus need to earn to beable to support her when shes here 
Because until now Ive been taking care of my younger brother, who has severe learning disabilities, for almost 2 years. My mother is too old to help him properly any more. Am I right in reading that I can apply for the visa however now, as I have 12 months proof of recieving carers allowance. I do not need to meet the financial requirement at this 1st stage, as I can provide evidence of "adequate maintenance" rather than meeting the income threshold. What would evidence of "adequate maintenace" entail ? Can anybody clear this up for me please? As on Carers allowance I only get just over £110 per week, and is nothing like the new income requirement of 18,600 p/year.
I have savings of 62,500 in my account now, thanks to some help/wedding gift from my generous mother  but I wanted my wife over asap, rather than waiting 6 months, as i miss very much already. Plus she could help take care of my elderly mother. So is it possible that I could apply for the spouse visa now, along the lines of me recieving Carers Allowance ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, you are exempt from the financial requirement and only need to meet the criteria for adequate maintenance. Read http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...w/IDIs/chp8-annex/maintenance.pdf?view=Binary
Basically, you need £111.45 a week left over after paying for housing (rent or mortgage plus council tax). Your Carer's Allowance counts, and any other income you may have, but you can't receive third-party support towards it. Savings can help.


----------



## abidshaz (Feb 28, 2013)

Im not working part time or anything, so I have no other sources of income apart from the carers allowance. which is only £58.45 p/week. Income support has stopped now as I have more than 16,000 in savings. So im short £53 p/week ? would i therefore only require savings of 16000 + (2.5 x (53 x 52) = 22,890 ? But im guessing id still need that in my account for 6 months ? Or if i get a job and receive at least £53 a week, Id need 6 months wage slips ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

abidshaz said:


> Im not working part time or anything, so I have no other sources of income apart from the carers allowance. which is only £58.45 p/week. Income support has stopped now as I have more than 16,000 in savings. So im short £53 p/week ? would i therefore only require savings of 16000 + (2.5 x (53 x 52) = 22,890 ? But im guessing id still need that in my account for 6 months ? Or if i get a job and receive at least £53 a week, Id need 6 months wage slips ?


No. For maintenance, cash savings can be taken as income, so all you need to do is to divide £16,000 by 30 (30 months or 2.5 years for the first leave), so £533.33 per month or £123.07 a week. Savings must still be held untouched for 6 months prior to application. So you will have a weekly income of £176.07, far more than £111.45 required (or what you get on income support, which is the whole basis of maintenance requirement).


----------



## abidshaz (Feb 28, 2013)

So, I still need to wait 6 months ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Only the amount of savings you are relying upon must have stayed in your account for 6 months. I now think other benefits can be added to your income, since January 2013 revision, so you may not need to rely on savings at all. Read the document on maintenance carefully.


----------



## pakistanikuri (May 5, 2013)

hi everyone i am new to this forum i just wanted a answer to my question how long after i receive carers allowance can i apply for spouse visa thank you in advance


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Once you receive your first payment into your bank account, you can apply. You also need DWP's award letter as proof of entitlement.


----------



## pakistanikuri (May 5, 2013)

pakistanikuri said:


> hi everyone i am new to this forum i just wanted a answer to my question how long after i receive carers allowance can i apply for spouse visa thank you in advance


Hi everyone again I just want a few more answers I reciece carers allowance of. £56 a week income support of £71.00 a week and child benefit of £80 a month and child tax of £255 a month I have £4000 savings here and 9 lakh rupees in Pakistan is that much enough or will I need more i don't pay council tax or rent as I live with my parents thank you again


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You seem to have enough income.


----------



## pakistanikuri (May 5, 2013)

hi i just have one more question can you please help me when someones husband or wife comes from their country as a spouse for the first time do they get asked any questions at the airport and if yes what questions do they ask thank you in advance


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

pakistanikuri said:


> hi i just have one more question can you please help me when someones husband or wife comes from their country as a spouse for the first time do they get asked any questions at the airport and if yes what questions do they ask thank you in advance


Start a new thread. Your question has nothing to do with the topic.


----------



## leemakhan (Apr 28, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Once you receive your first payment into your bank account, you can apply. You also need DWP's award letter as proof of entitlement.


Hi Joppa 

I am on carer,s allowance and part time working do I need 6 months pay-slips for my part time job to apply for spouse visa? 

Thank you


----------



## Husband & Wife (Jun 27, 2013)

They refused. We appealed a few months ago. They said they will reply in November. We're going to Ireland. I'll ask another question in another thread. Thanks for your help.


----------

